# Zeilenumbruch im Code



## AmyJQuak (1. Nov 2013)

Juhu,
erschlagt mich wenn ichs doch übersehen habe, aber wenn ich nach Zeilenumbruch suche find ich nur \n antworten, das ist aber nicht was ich suche.

Meine Frage ist folgende:
Kann man IM Java-Editor irgendwie sowas wien Zeilenumbruch einstellen? Ich meine jetzt nicht bei der Ausgabe sondern direkt im Code. Wenn ich danach google oder hier im Forum gucke bekomm ich wie gesagt nur tausend Antworten für den Zeilenumbruch in der Ausgabe und so langsam wird mir der eine Befehl zu lang. 
(Handelt sich um ein JOptionPane.showMessageDialog mit viel viel Text)

Danke schon mal im Vorraus ._.


----------



## X5-599 (1. Nov 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe. Also im Code willst du die Umbrüche haben? So zb?

```
String text = "Zeile 1" +
              "Zeile 2" +
              "Zaile 3" +
              "Zeile 4" +
              "Zeile 5";
```

oder so etwas geht auch:


```
StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder()
    .append("Zeile 1")
    .append("Zeile 2")
    .append("Zeile 3")
    .append("Zeile 4")
    .append("Zeile 5");
```


In den Beispielen fehlen natürlich noch die \n für die Zeilenumbrüche in der Darstellung.


----------



## AmyJQuak (1. Nov 2013)

Oh Gott bin ich bescheuert -.-
Ich sitz seit gestern da dran, probiere die wildesden Sachen aus und vergess, dass ich das mit + ja einfach lösen kann -.-
Danke


----------



## Phash (1. Nov 2013)

Ein Statement geht immer bis zur schließenden klammert,  oder zum Strichpunkt.
Davor kamst du quasi machen, was du willst. 

IDEs wie Eclipse können auch automatisch nach z.b. 80 Zeichen umbrechen


----------



## AmyJQuak (1. Nov 2013)

Ne das funzte ja eben nicht, wenn ich einfach in ner neuen Zeile weiter schreiben wollte ging nix mehr..


----------



## Phash (1. Nov 2013)

Eclipse bricht auch lange strin g s um, eben dann mit +.
Sieht aber oft mies aus


----------

